# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  C++‎builder

## mnajafi

عزیزان به این سایت یه سری بزنید.ضرر نمی کنید.یه تالار گفتگوی خوب برای همه موارد کامپیوتری .
http://www.tek-tips.com

----------


## m.a.sh

بابا سایتش خارجیه برای تازه کارا سخته

----------

